# Germany?



## jterry85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone near or around Baumholder, Germany? I've got a four hour radius around that I can use for meeting up with people. Think it would be awesome to link up with some other photo peoples!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 12, 2012)

Did anyone say Germany? 

Hmm, on my map it looks like 4-5 hrs drive ... I am close to Frankfurt or Mainz on occasions though.


----------

